# [OOC] 15th Level - Dragon Mountain



## GoldenEagle (Jun 15, 2003)

I am going to run Dragon Mountain for a group of people in my RL group and would like to possibly take a group of people through the same adventure if there is a fair amount of interest.

The game would start at 15th level with appropriate treasure, although I would be involved with picking out some magic items to keep things at least a little balanced 

At this point I would like to see if there is any interest and would like to see character concepts.  If there is significant interest I will post more details about character creation guidelines.  Here are some of the basics:

1.  32 point buy
2.  15th level experience plus 8k for creation of items
3.  15th level starting wealth; no more than 1/4 on any item without my approval.
4.  Core rules plus (3.0) plus anything that gets run by me
5.  Letme know if you've gone through this adventure.  It won't mean much as I have changed a lot, but I am curious.

I am looking to have fun!

Let me know if there are any questions.

GE


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi, I'd be interested in playing a Diviner, with the Divine Oracle PrC from Defenders of the Faith if allowed.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 15, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Hi, I'd be interested in playing a Diviner, with the Divine Oracle PrC from Defenders of the Faith if allowed. *




I'll take a look at the PrC.  I recall it not being too unbalanced.  A diviner would be helpful!

GE


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 15, 2003)

I'd be interested because I prefer higher-level stuff (more room to fill out a character), but I'm not familar with the module, other than I seem to recall it being set in the Realms. Can you give us a bit of description, maybe the cover blurb or something? Thanks!


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 15, 2003)

I would like to play in this module. But I know nothing about Dragon Mountain on which to base a character concept. Could you give an "executive summary" of the module? 

Thanks!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 15, 2003)

Sounds like it could be cool. What's the setting? What are we allowed to use for books? Races? PrC's? There's a lot of levels to have fun with, an idea of how much fun we can have would be most helpful.


----------



## Calim (Jun 15, 2003)

A fatespinner or Elemetal archon sounds fun as well.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 15, 2003)

The module will be set in a homebrew world.  The world is pretty straight forward from a rules point of view (no funky rules).  I am looking for the characters to sort of shape the world as it is very young.  

The overview of the module is this:

"A tale that is older than time itself. A place, part myth, part imagination, part truth, that is filled with wonderous treasure and incredible peril. This place could be the top of any adventurer's career, or the end of it.

Some of the stories say it overflows with jewels, gold, and magical items,  Others say it isn't guarded, but still others warn against the incredibly powerful forces that guard the entrance.  None of these stories seem to match.

Located at the edge of all that is known, it appears to change where it is located, and sometimes not to be there at all.  No one is certain when it will comeback, or where, but they know they want to be there when it reappears,  They want what it can bring them, regardless of the danger.  They want Dragon Mountain."

I would like the party to be non-evil.  The module has a good mix of role-playing, combat, urban adventure, wilderness travel and, of course, dungeon delving.  *A well balanced and cohesive party will be crucial if the module is to be completed successfully and certainly the players will not be able to muscle their way through it...this will take some creative problem solving!*

I'd like to stay close to the core rule books as I am most familiar with those, but I am willing to entertain any character concept.  I will be weighing all outside feats/prc/etc against core rules to maintain balance.  When creating the character, full starting wealth, but 5% must be kept in gold/gems, and 15% of the magic items will be given by me.  the other stuff I would like to be under 25% of total wealth unless the item is cleared by me.


----------



## Someone (Jun 15, 2003)

I´m very interested! Count me on, I´m thinking in the character concept. I´d like to play a sorcerer or the party´s tank, if there´s need for one.


----------



## Rino (Jun 15, 2003)

i would like in this game, i'm thinking about a rogue.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 15, 2003)

How about a dwarven defender? Whould that work ok?


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 15, 2003)

Snowtiger said:
			
		

> *I would like to play in this module. But I know nothing about Dragon Mountain on which to base a character concept. Could you give an "executive summary" of the module?
> 
> Thanks! *




Thanks for the summary! I would like to play a multiclass character, non-spellcasting/spellcasting (not sure which classes yet, there are *so* many).

Sounds like a well-balanced party is critical to success.


----------



## Someone (Jun 15, 2003)

Snowtiger said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thanks for the summary! I would like to play a multiclass character, non-spellcasting/spellcasting (not sure which classes yet, there are *so* many).
> 
> Sounds like a well-balanced party is critical to success. *




I was thinking more or less the same, maybe give the Spellsword a try. Everyone says that´s an awful prestige class, but don´t sound so bad to me.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 15, 2003)

Someone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I was thinking more or less the same, maybe give the Spellsword a try. Everyone says that´s an awful prestige class, but don´t sound so bad to me. *



Interesting.. where is it described, bookwise?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 15, 2003)

Tome and blood IIRC.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 15, 2003)

I only have the core books and I have access to some of the splat books, so I will need to okay anything else.  I like the dwarven defender.  I think 4 characters will be necessary, maybe more.  

Post your characters and questions in this thread and i'll start to review them.  I hope to start soon.

GE


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 15, 2003)

Tome & Blood is correct. I happen to like the class myself, but there's a lot of people that don't. The trick is that the spellsword is primarily a support-type character; they'll never be as good at melee as a straight fighter or as good at magic as wizards. But they're good at helping out either one.

I'm sensing a lot of spellcasters here, so I'll probably avoid that route (unless we need a priest). Combat or rogue character is what I'm thinking, possibly monk.

Hm. Will we be using psionics?


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 15, 2003)

I am not real familiar with psionics enough to play at this level.  Sorry 

Byron's Ghost - Spell Sword
Snowtiger
Sollir - Diviner
Sir Osis - Dwarven Defender
Someone - Spell Sword
Rino - Rogue
Calim - Spellcaster
Jemal - Arcane Archer
Shaff - Fighter Archer

Let's get the character's concepts worked out.  If any one else is interested, please post so I can see what people want to play.

GE


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 15, 2003)

> I like the dwarven defender





Awsome, i've always wanted to play one.

One more thing, i want to run two feats by you. Thier from hero's of high favor: dwarves.

Blood of kings
[general,dwarf]
 You can legitimatly claim direct decendance from the great dwarven kings of old

Benefit: when dealing dirctly with other dwarves, you gain a +2 bonus to all bluff, diplomacy, gather info, intimadate , and sense motive checks

Special: this feat can normally only be chosen at first level; however with your dm's permission, the unfolding events in your campaign may allow you to take it for an estabished character.

and,

Hammer Mastery
[general,fighter]

Your continued studies of your chosen weapon extends to the use of other, similar weapons

Prerequesits: Weapon focus(ant hammere), Weapon Spec. (any hammer)

Benefit: You receive a +1 bonus to attack with all hammers with which you are proficient. This bonus stacks with ant bonus you already have from weapon focus with your primary weapon.


----------



## Someone (Jun 15, 2003)

Character concept; I think I´ll go for a half elf spellsword called Telustiel.

*Short background:* A half elf, son of a elven hero and the daughter of a noble who didn´t appoved the relationship between them. She fled with and married the elf, but years passed and she became old, and the "hero" bored. 

She and her son were forced to leave, and Telustiel to work in the militia and as a caravan guard, with a burning desire for revenge. With some military training, his elven heritage made easy to him to start training in magic and blend it with swordplay. Telustiel soon became an adventurer while trying to find every opportunity to learn and improve his skills. 

So, when he felt he was reeady, he challenged his father... and got his ass kicked. Badly. Determined not to allow that happen again, he continues to train, to challenge himself: the Dragon Mountain sounds promising...

*Mechanically:* It would be a Ftr 2 /Wiz 5/ Spellsword 8, constructed towards combat spells, fancy combat manoeuvres and (as Byron´s Ghost says) support roles. Emphasis in not being hit... and not becoming a one trick pony.

I can post the benefits of the Spellsword class if you need it for ease of reference.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 15, 2003)

I LOVE high level play... Haven't seen any proposals for an archer yet, so Elven Arcane Archer. (L1 Sorc, L6 Fgtr, L8 Arc. Archer) is my proposal if you'll have me.


----------



## shaff (Jun 15, 2003)

if u still have room, i would like to play a fighter archer, with the PrC's of OOTB and peerless archer...  lemme know if u still have room or need an alternate.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 15, 2003)

Keep the concepts coming.  It looks like we don't have any druid/cleric types

GE


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 15, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *Keep the concepts coming.  It looks like we don't have any druid/cleric types
> 
> GE *




I'd gladly play either one...Is the 3.5e druid allowed?


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 15, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'd gladly play either one...Is the 3.5e druid allowed? *




Haven't seen it yet.  What is the difference?(other than call lightning)

GE


----------



## Calim (Jun 15, 2003)

Ok with all the Spell Casters laying around here instead of previous choices howsabout a Forsaker.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 15, 2003)

Okay...here comes my ignorance...what is a forsaker?


----------



## Calim (Jun 15, 2003)

page 57 masters of the wild it is a guy who has forsaken the use of magic to hte point he has to destroy it when possible


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm not sure the forsaker would work in a party with so many spellcasters, would it?  It seems like that would lead to infighting and infighting, in this module, means certain death!

I'll take a look at it next time I get a chance, but it seems like a tough fit.

GE


----------



## Calim (Jun 15, 2003)

According to the class it is possible to work with spellcasters he just would not like them but I can also see your point

Was also thinking of a straight war cleric


----------



## shaff (Jun 15, 2003)

please lemme know i u got room for me, if so ill get the character made up, if not ill go about my ways.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 15, 2003)

Should we start working up characters or are you going to wait till more people respond and then pick which ones are playing, or what?

And how are we going to do the u pick 15% of our gear in magic items?  Do you give that to us first, and then we buy the rest, or do you wait till we spend 80%, have 5% in cash, and then you spend the other 15% for us?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 15, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Haven't seen it yet.  What is the difference?(other than call lightning)
> 
> GE *




They posted it on the WOTC site in  Revision Spotlight 

The missing sidebars and their spell list are located in Olgar's Compiled 3e Revisions thread .

That info came from people with advance copies of the PHB.

If not a 3.5e Druid, I'd play a fighting cleric, a charismatic "lead peopole on crusades" type, perhaps with an appropriate prc or two ike Hospitaler or Divine Emissary


----------



## Keia (Jun 15, 2003)

Also interested. . . probably a psion of some kind.  Nomad most likely, an archer/psion.

Let me know if there's still room.

Keia


----------



## Someone (Jun 16, 2003)

Telustiel´s character sheet is already made, tell me where should I post/send it.


----------



## Thels (Jun 16, 2003)

Are you still looking for characters? Seems like you're still lacking on Divine spellcasters... I'd wanna play a cleric or paladin. Or maybe some PrC that's good at healing/buffing others (Dunno all the PrC's by head).


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 16, 2003)

Here is the lineup:

Sollir - Diviner
Sir Osis - Dwarven Defender - the feats are fine.
Calim - War Cleric
DM Matt - Druid

I want to add a multi-class (or 2 or 3) so I will one from the first three who posted about the idea:

Byron's Ghost - m/c rogue type
Snowtiger - multi class
Someone - Spell Sword


I will keep a line of alternates. 

Schaff - Archer
Jemal Arcane Archer
Keia - archer / Psion
Thels - Cleric or Paladin
If I missed anyone, please let me know.

 I hope to have the initial post up quickly, so get those characters in to me at jpoberg@bellsouth.net or into the rg thread I'll make tonight.

It will be very important for you to include some auto actions incase we get into combat and you can't post as often as you would like.  I will get a post up to discuss how combat will work and how picking magic will work.  For now go ahead and pick yourself.  The final 15% will be potions/useable stuff that I don't see most high level characters with if they start at high levels.

Thanks to everyone for all the interest. 

Lastly, I'd like to know how often you think you can post so I know what to expect.  I'd like to shoot for 1/day, but I'm not that picky...I just want to know what pace you like.
GE


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 16, 2003)

Hrm, would you allow Eschew Material Components (T&B) by chance?

I'll have my char soon, but prolly not tonight, I'm a little bit busy.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 16, 2003)

Sol - Yes, I like that feat..in fact I prefer things that make spellcasting less intensive in accounting.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 16, 2003)

I'll be able to post mutliple times a day, everyday for the most part.


How do you want to do Hit Points?


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 16, 2003)

HP- Max at first, roll yourself for other levels; reroll all 1s - please post all rolls in order of levels (in case of level drain  )

GE


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 16, 2003)

I'll be doing a cleric/rogue of Olidimarra (or however that's spelt). Most likely human. I'm thinking about 9 cleric/6 rogue for the split.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 16, 2003)

1st:13 
2nd: 6
3rd: 13 (3 toughness = 16)
4th: 12
5th: 10
6th: 6
7th: 9

Fighter Hp's = 72

8th: 12
9th: 14
10th: 14
12th: 10
13th: 11
14th: 9
15th: 7

Dwarven Defender = 77

Total: 149


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 16, 2003)

Her's were i'm at so far:

Vanger Thwakiron
MAle Dwarf LG Fighter 7/Dwarven defender 8


Str:18 +4
Dex:10
Con:16 +3
Int:12 +1
Wis:10
Cha:14 +2

HP;149
AC;20
Init:+4
BAB:+15/+10/+5

Fort:+16 Refl:+8 Will:+10

Abilities: Darkvision,stonecunning,+2 to saves vs poison, +2 to save vs spells and spell like abilities,
 +1 racial bonus to attack orcs and gobliniods, +4 dodge bonus vs giants, +2 racial bonus to appraise checks,
 +2 racial bonus to craft related to stone or metal, Defensive stance 4/day, Defensive awareness(dex bonus, no flanking),
DR 3/-

Feats: Dodge,endureance, toughness, Blood of kings, Hammer mastery, Lighning reflexes, improved critical(warhammer), 
WEapon focus(warhammer), WEapon specialsation(warhammer), improved intiative

Skills:Bluff +5(+7 vs, Dwarves, 3ranks), Climb +7 (3 ranks), Diplomacy +7(+9 vs dwarves, 5ranks), Gather info +4(+6 vs. Dwarves, 2 ranks),
Intimadate +5(+7 vs, dwarves, 3 ranks), Listen +8( 8 ranks), Sense Motive +8(+10 vs dwarves, 8ranks), Spot +10( 10 ranks)

Equiptment:
Warhammer (+3 flaming burst) Att: +24/+19/+14 Damage: 1d8 +9 +1d6 [fire] Crit: 19-20/x3 +2d10 [fire]
Chain shirt +2, glamoured
large steel shield +2
Light, hammer +1, returning,distance Att:+17/+12/+7 Dmg: 1d4+5
Crit: x2 rng: 40ft
ring of warmth
ring of sustanace
Bag of holding (type 1)
Cloak of resistance +2
Helm of contemplating languages and reading magic
Horn of goodness
Dearn's instant fortress

Signet ring (worth 5,ooo)
Bedroll
blanket,winter
crowbar
Flint and steel x2
grappling hook x2
mirror,small steel
Pick,miner's
10 piton's
rope silk 150 ft
sledge
shovel
tent
waterskin
dagger
climber's kit
Expoler's outfit x3
Noble's outfit


33000 gp

Background:


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 16, 2003)

ok, i'm all charactered out for tonight. I'll finish up in the morning and update the post with my character in it.


----------



## shaff (Jun 16, 2003)

so i dont need to make a character yet?  or am i actually playing in this game?


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 16, 2003)

Shaff - you are an alternate.  If you make a character it would be helpful in the event we lose someone.  That often happens in PbP during the construction.  

SOoL - Looks good so far.

GE


----------



## Someone (Jun 16, 2003)

I´ll post here my character too, for I´m not perfect and you may have suggestions:

NAME:  Telustiel.

Race: Half-elf
Class: Fighter 2/ Wizard 5 (transmuter)/ Spellsword 8
Level: 15
Alignment: LN
Experience: 112592 xp.

AGE: 43
HGT: 5´5´´
WGT: 145 lb
SEX: Male

           Total      Point buy    Level advancement             W/magic:
STR:    14 (+2)	14 				
DEX:   16(+3)	15 		+1		+4 Gloves of Dexterity (Dex 20 (+5))
CON:   14 (+2)	14 	
INT:    16 (+3)	15 		+1		+4 Headband of Intelect. (Int 20(+5))
WIS:    12 (+1)	11 		+1
CHA:    9 (-1)	9 	


HP: 10+1d10+5d4+8d8+30= 94 

Saves: 
	Total   Fighter    Wizard	Spellsword      Ability	Magic  	Feats
Fort 	+15	+3	+1	   +6		+2	   +3	 
Ref  	+11	+0	+1	   +2		+5	   +3
Will 	+16	+0	+4	   +6		+1	   +3	 +2

Skills: (ranks+ability score=total) (Note: Assuming that Int inccreased at 4th level and the Headband was adquired at level 12. Spot and Listen are class skills for the Spellsword)

Breakdown of skill ranks: fighter (1st level was fighter): Ride 5 ranks, Spot 2.5 ranks, Listen 2.5 ranks. Wizard: Spellcraft 6, Concentration 6, Knowledge: Arcana 6, Knowledge (elven lore) 3, Spot 1.5. Spellsword:  Spot 11, Listen 11, Concentration 11, Knowledge: Arcana 11, Knowledge (elven lore) 5

Total:

Ride +7=5 ranks +5 dex
Spot +17=15 ranks +1 wis +1 racial
Listen +15=13.5 rank +1 wis +1 racial
Spellcraft +22=17 ranks +5 int 
Knowledge (arcana) +22=17 ranks +5 int
Knowledge (elven lore) +13=8 ranks +5 int
Concentration +19=17 ranks+ 2 con

Feats: (11 feats: level 1 feat, 5 feats for level advancement, 2 bonus fighter feats, bonus scribe scroll feat, bonus level 5 wizard feat, bonus level 8 spellsword feat) 

-Weapon focus: Longsword
-Iron Will
-Combat Reflexes
-Expertise
-Power Attack
-Quick Draw
-Improved Critical: Longsword
-Scribe Scroll
-Quicken Spell
-Empower Spell
-Improved Initiative

Languages

Common
Elven 
Draconic
Sylvan

Combat stats:

AC: 32 =10+ 8 (+3 Mithril breastplate)+ 5 (+3 Mithril shield) + 5 (Dex) + 2 (natural armor) + 2 (deflection)
Spell failure: 15%(breatsplate)+5%(shield)-25% (Spellsword´s ignore spell failure class feature)=0%

Speed 30 feet.

Initiative: +9 (+5 dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
Attack: Melee: +12, ranged +15
Weapons:
Ailisiel: +3 keen defending longsword: +16/+11, Damage: 1d8+5 Critical: 15-20/x2
+1 mighty [+2] Composite longbow: +17/+12 Damage: 1d8+3 Critical: 20/x3
MW dagger: 13/+8, ranged +16/+11 Damage: 1d4+2 Critical: 19-20/x2

Special qualities and class features:

Low-light vision.
Elven Blood.
Bonus to Spot and Listen.
Spellsword caché (alternate way of creating potions)
Channel spell (can channel a targeted spell up to 2nd level with an attack as a free action. This feature however will rarely be  used )
Ignore arcane spell failure (reduces arcane spell failure by 25%)

Spells (as a 9nt level Transmuter, conjuration prohibited)

Cantrips: All, except Ray of Frost
1st level: Shield, Magic Missile, Expeditious Retreat, Change self, Charm Person, Shocking Grasp, True Strike, Feather Fall.
2nd level: Mirror Image, Invisibility, Alter self, Endurance, Bull´s Strenght, Darkvision, See invisibility, Rope Trick.
3rd level: Fly, Haste, Slow, Fireball, Blink, Magic Circle Agains Chaos, Protection from elements, Greater Magic Weapon.
4th level: Dimension Door, Polymorph other, Polymorph self, Fire shield, Wall of Ice, Stoneskin, Hallucinatory Terrain, Improved Invisibility. 
5th level: Transmute rock to mud, Hold Monster, Teleport.

Spells Commonly Prepared:

0: Read Magic, Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Mage hand, 1 slot free.
1: Shield, Magic Missile x2, Shocking Grasp, Feater Fall, 2 slots free.
2: Mirror Image, Endurance, See invisibility, Darkvision, 2 slots free.
3: Fly, Haste, Blink, Protection from Elements,  1 slot free.
4: Empowered Bull´s Strenght, Improved Invisibility, Dimension Door, Polymorph self.
5: Quickened True Strike, Teleport, Empowered Fireball.

Equipment:

Armor:13,5 k
Shield: 10 k
+4 Gloves of Dex: 16 k
+3 Cloak of Resistance: 9 k
+2 Amulet of Natural Armor: 8 k
+4 Headband: 16 k
+2 Ring of protection 8 k
Ailisiel: 50,3 k
Bow: 2,8 k
Quiver with 20 MW arrows: 140 gold.

Boccob´s book 9,5
Bag of holding (1) 2,5 with silk rope, rations, clothes, razor, small mirror, soap, sack, etc.

Cost of scribing extra spells in spellbook: 7,4 k 

(Self made) Scrolls of: Fire shield, transmute Rock to Mud, Wall of Ice, Stoneskin x2, Hallucinatory terrain, Greater Magic Weapon (caster level 9): 3,2 k. XP cost: 232
Spells in the longsword (spellsword class feature Spellsword Cache): Magic Circle Agains Chaos, Protection from Elements, Alter Self, See invisibility, Fly, Haste, Blink, Change Self: 1,8 k. XP cost:  176

Total: Some more than 158000 gp spent.


----------



## Rino (Jun 16, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *Here is the lineup:
> 
> Sollir - Diviner
> Sir Osis - Dwarven Defender - the feats are fine.
> ...



*

on which list am I or am I out of the game?? if I'm out let me know asap , otherwise expect my character within 30 hours from this post.*


----------



## Uriel (Jun 16, 2003)

GE, is this one closed up then?

-Uriel

I mentioned my concepts in the email reply.

Half-Celestial Bard/Paladin

Gnome Arcane Trickster (Rogue/Wizard)

Lizardman Fighter/Weapon Master


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 16, 2003)

Rino -  Sorry, I didn't mean to miss you...Please post your rogue.  I meant to include you in the group!

Uriel - I held a spot specifically for you and Argent!  I responded to your email.

I'd like to start soon, so let's get the PCs posted.  I'm ready with the first post when everyone else is!

GE


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 16, 2003)

I think I'm going to back out of this one. There seem to be plenty of people, and I'd like to focus on the game I'm starting up for a bit. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm posting my char tonight. Work has been crazy.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 16, 2003)

This has a good bit of non-Core stuff, so just tell me what to cut.  All of it is WOTC, though. I will ifnish him after you decide what of this stuff I can use.

Rimathil of the Wood's town was raided and destroyed by the dragon (what is his/her/its name?) of Dragon Mountain the last time that it visited this area.  Afterwards, he retired from adventuring to rebuild his community.  Now quite old, he has come out of retirement to exact vengeance upon the dragon.

Male Wood Elf Druid(3.5e) 15
Age: 350
Str: 14 (+4 enh)
Dex: 10
Con: 18 (+1 Level. +4 enh) 
Int: 16 (+3 Age)
Wis: 28 (+3 Age, +2 Level +6 enhanc)
Cha: 16 (+3 Age)

Class Abilities: Spontaneous Casting (Summoning Spells), Druidic Language, Animal Companion, Nature Sense (+2 Survival and Knowledge (nature), Wild Empathy (like diplomacy to animals, withe levels as ranks), Woodland Stride, Trackless Step, Resist Nature's Lure (+4 saves vs. Fey), Venom Immunity, A thousand Faces (alter self at will), timeless Body, Wild Shap (Huge, 5/day +1 from the Druid's Vestments)

Feats(6): Natural Spell (Masters of the Wild, 3.5e PHB), Fast Wild Shape (Masters of the Wild, Wild Shape as Move Equivalent), Multiattack (Masters of the Wild, attacks with additional natural weapons after the first one are at -2 instead of -5), Augment Summoning (Tome and Blood, +1 HP/HD and +1 att/dmg for your summoned creatures) , Sonic Substitution (Tome and Blood, may replace energy type with Sonic) Empower Spell

Animal Companion: Dire Bear w/ +1 Str and Dex, Two Bonus Tricks, Evasion, Nat Armor +2, hd +2, Link, Share Spells

Spells: 6/8/7/7/6/6/4/3/2


Eq:
Periapt of Wisdom +6 (36k) in Wildling Clasp (4k)(Masters of the Wild and Magic of Faerun)
Tattoo of Str +4 (32k - number of plusses squared times 1000, doubles for slotless)
Tattoo of Con +4 (32k - number of plusses squared times 1000, doubles for slotless)
Druid's Vestments (5.8k)
Ring of Feather Fall (2.2k)
Wild Shape Vest (as amulet, from Mag of Faerun, Wild Shape as if level +4, 40k)
Heward's Handy Haversack (2k)
Masterwork Leather Armor (.4k)
4 Dull Grey Ioun Stones with Continual Flame (no-hands torches) (.1k)
(152.5 /160...gotta do the more standard eq)

Cash (10k)
GE's Call (30k)


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 16, 2003)

The Druid looks good but I have a few questions

did you take the aging effects for Str, Dex and Con? 

Fast wild shape seems broken to me because to quicken spell takes a slot 4 spots higher.  Is there any negative to Fast Wild shape?

Multi-Attack also seems a little unbalanced b/c it takes a fighter three feats to get those types of numbers IIRC... 

And sonic substitution seems a little out of character for a druid, so I think there should be a cool back story for that.  

I'm open to discussion on the above, those are just my initial thoughts.

GE


----------



## Someone (Jun 16, 2003)

Mmmm... No comments on my character, he must be too cool or totally helpless  

The thing I was going to ask, how do you plan to take the transition to 3.5E, if you´re going to change at all? There´s several spells and feats that will become almost useless for my character in 3.5, and the spellsword prestige class is now in the new DMG (It´s called Eldritch Knight IIRC)


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 16, 2003)

I will be getting 3.5 when it comes out and we may transition to it slowly...I like what I have seen so far.  

As far as telustial is concerned I don't understand the spellsword stuff as far as balance is concerened.  I see the armor penalty negated and the spell progression slowed.  alternate ways of making potions...it all looks okay to me...

2 things - could you give me the details of the spellsword cache, and you don't need to take cross class points if your other class allows the skill (Listen in your case).  

Other than that it looks fine...you're ready to go.

GE


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 17, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *The Druid looks good but I have a few questions
> 
> did you take the aging effects for Str, Dex and Con?
> 
> ...




Regarding fast Wild Shape. its balanced even in light of Quicken beucase it only works for one ability, it takes a move action (as opposed to no action), and because Quicken is generally regarded as an extremely weak feat anyway.

Regarding the sub, I might go for a story, or I might pick a different element.

Multiattack is what many creatures with lots of limbs have, and only works when he is in animal forms with multiple natural attacks.  Its jut less of a penalty.  Pretty much, its ambidexterity/twf but for animals.  In 3.5e they are being wrapped into one feat and in 3e rangers got them free at first level as a package, so they really are not two feats worth of power.  They also allow someone to take feats later (including that third fighter feat) that grant additional attacks, but these do not.

No aging penalties necessary.  He has been in retirement for an exceptionally long time, but Timeless Body allows him to have lingered awaiting his revenge without becoming feeble.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 17, 2003)

DM_Matt

Sounds good to me, as long as it means more fun for you!  Does the Multi-Attack allow you more than your typical BAB would allow if you take any specific animal?  If it does I think we'll just stick with your BAB attacks.  The rest seems fine.  

Man...I'm easy 

Let me know about the sonic sub.



Everyone Else...I'm ready!!!!!! I'll post as soon as the characters are ready.  Get the skeletons onto the RG and we can fix them during the first couple of posts.   

GE


----------



## Calim (Jun 17, 2003)

Jeffrey, Male Human 
Clr15: CR 15; AL LG; 
Medium Humanoid ; 
HD 15d8+15; hp 104; 
Init 0; Spd 30; AC 16; 
BAB: +11; Melee BAB: +13; Ranged BAB: +10; 
Melee: +1 Morningstar +15/+10/+5 (+1 Morningstar, 1d8+3/crit 20/x2); 
Two handed Melee: +1 Morningstar +15/+10/+5 (+1 Morningstar, 1d8+4/crit 20/x2); 
SA: Domain power (War) - Free Martial proficiency and focus, Domain power (Destruction) - Use the smite power once per day 
SV Fort +15, Ref +9, Will +23; 
STR 15, DEX 10, CON 13, INT 10, WIS 27, CHA 10.
Skills: 
Concentration +11, 
Diplomacy +10, 
Heal +19, 
Knowledge religion +18, 
Listen +9, 
Sense Motive +9, 
Spot +12, 
Wilderness Lore +9. 
Feats: Weapon Focus: Morningstar, Power Attack, Maximize Spell, Extra Turning, Combat Casting, Scribe Scroll , Reach Spell.
Cleric Spells (6/8+1/7+1/7+1/6+1/6+1/4+1/3+1/2+1): .
Equipment: 2792 GP, 
+1 Morningstar: Holy Lawful, 
Celestial Armor, 
Wondrous: Periapt of Wisdom (+6), 
Wondrous: Helm of teleportation, 
Wondrous: Cloak of resistance (+5), 
Wondrous: Boots of speed, 
Wondrous: Gauntlets of ogre power.


----------



## Calim (Jun 17, 2003)

hp per level

9
8
9
9
7
3
4
4
8
8
8
4
9
5
9


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 17, 2003)

Calim Character looks good.  2 questions

What exactly does reach spell do and how did you get 10 HP at a level with d8+1?

everything else looks okay at first glance.

GE


----------



## Calim (Jun 17, 2003)

used etools to create it sorry did not check fer errors

changed

reach spells takes touch spells to close range


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 17, 2003)

I think you are at 104 HP not 77.  

Might be important at some point...but probably not...I mean your party is one of invincible heroes....right  

MWahahahahahaha

Seriously though...looks fine!

GE


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 17, 2003)

Not nerely done, but here's a skeleton:

*Demitri, male human Div7/Divine Oracle 8:* CR 15; ECL 15; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 15d4+60; hp 104; Init +1; Spd 30 ft; AC 11 (+1 Dex); Melee unarmed strike -1/-6 (1d3-1); SA spells; SQ summon familiar; AL LN; SV Fort +14, Ref +10, Will +16; Str 8, Dex 10 (12), Con 16 (20), Int 21 (27), Wis 10, Cha 10.

_Skills and Feats:_ Scry 18 ranks; Skill Focus (Scry).

_Wizard Spells Prepared_ (4/7/7/7/7/6/5/4/3) (Spell DC 18+Spell level): 
0-Detect Magic (x4)
1-Mage Armor, Magic Missile (x3), 3 Open
2-Locate Object, Mirror Image, 5 Open
3-Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Haste (x2), Slow, 3 Open
4-Dimensional Anchor, Dimensional Door, Scrying, 3 Open
5-Commune, Feeblemind, Wall of Force, 3 Open
6-Distentigrate (x2), Greater Dispelling, True Seeing, 1 Open
7-Greater Scrying, Limited Wish, Teleport w/o Error, 1 Open
8-Discern Location, Maze, 1 Open
Equipment: Amulet of Health +4 (16,000), Bracers of Dexterity +2 (4,000), Cloak of Resistance +5 (25,000), Headband of Intellect +6 (36,000), Rod of Absorbtion (50,000) (160,000). 29k left  Ring of Evasion - 25k

_Spellbook_ (+Access to Divination domain spells-1-Identify, 2-Augury, 3-Divination, 4-Scrying, 5-Commune, 6-Legend Lore, 7-Greater Scrying, 8-Discern Location)
1-Detect Secret Doors, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Shield, True Strike
2-Detect Thoughts, Endurance, Invisibility, Knock, Locate Objects, Mirror Image
3-Blink, Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Haste, Slow
4-Dimensional Anchor, Dimensoinal Door, Locate Creature, Stoneskin
5-Contact Other Plane, Feeblemind, Prying Eyes, Rary's Telepathic Bond, Wall of Force
6-Distentigrate, Elemental Immunity, Greater Dispelling, Mass Suggestion, Project Image, Repulsion, True Seeing
7-Limited Wish, Mord's Magnificant Mansion, Power Word: Stun, Teleport w/o Error, Vision
8-Discern Location, Maze, Prismatic Wall

Cash 10k
GE's Call 30k


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 17, 2003)

Sollir,

Looks good

GE


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 17, 2003)

Okay, I'll be positng the first IC post tonight.  Snowtiger and Uriel (and hopefully Argent if he stops by), you can join in once a skeleton is in place.  combat could come quickly, so lets try to get the PCs finalized.  I will do the following:  

Give out the remaining wealth, etc.

I need help with a couple of things.  I have seen some people post maps using excel.  Any help with that would be helpful

I will allow people to roll for themselves if they would like to.  I will do it for you in cases where it would save time (i.e. you get a free search check, etc)

Lastly, I would like to assume all of you know each other and are friendly (you have worked together in the past) if that is okay with all of you.  

The plot will start out in the town of Harker's Ferry, on the edge of nowhere.  You have come here for different reasons, A druid looking for anwers, an oracle searching for truth, a cleric looking for solice, a dwarf looking for his heritage, a spellsword looking to test his skill, a rogue (Rino) looking for treasure and a bard for a new story to tell.  Old Friends meet again.

let me know if there are any other questions I need to answer for you.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 17, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *DM_Matt
> 
> Sounds good to me, as long as it means more fun for you!  Does the Multi-Attack allow you more than your typical BAB would allow if you take any specific animal?  If it does I think we'll just stick with your BAB attacks.  The rest seems fine.
> 
> ...




I believe that the rule already is that you keep your Bab, altouhgh you get their strength score.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 17, 2003)

*Argon, Male Gray Elf, Ranger7/Shadow Dancer8*

*Argon, Male Gray Elf, Ranger7/Shadow Dancer8* moved to Rogues Gallery here: ARGON


----------



## Someone (Jun 17, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *I will be getting 3.5 when it comes out and we may transition to it slowly...I like what I have seen so far.
> 
> As far as telustial is concerned I don't understand the spellsword stuff as far as balance is concerened.  I see the armor penalty negated and the spell progression slowed.  alternate ways of making potions...it all looks okay to me...
> 
> ...




Sure, this is what spellsword cache does:

"At 6th level the spellsword learns how to store spells up to 3rd level in her weapon. Effectively, he gains the brew potion feat using an alternative medium [...] All rules, XP costs and expenses also apply with the following exceptions [...] to call on the desired spell he holds forth the weapon using a standard action that draws an AoO. The spellsword absorbs the cached spell effect through the weapon´s pommel. By touchin her weapon to another willing individual, he can confer that spell on that target"

The max number of cached spells is the level of spellsword and they are all lost is the weapon is destroyed.

About channel spell, you may declare that you´re using the feature before attacking: then choose a spell that affects a "target creature", not an area. At 8th level of spellsword, he can cast 2 0/1st levels in this fashion or 1 2nd level.

The spellsword gains 1 spellcasting level at each even level, as you noticed.

BAB advances as cleric. Good saving throws are Fort and Will.

Can ignore a portion of the arcane spell failure, portion that increases from 10% at 2nd level to 30% at 9.

And can gain a bonus feat at 8th level, that must be any of the feats listed in the fighter´s list or a metamagic feat.

About the cross-class skills, note that listen and spot are class skills only for Spellsword, not for Fighter and Wizard.


----------



## Rino (Jun 17, 2003)

Name: Rino	 
Race: elf 
Class: 15rogue 
Age: 136 
Height: 5'5" (medium) 
Gender: Male 
Alignment: N

Abilties: 
STR: 10 +0 
DEX: 26 +8 
CON: 14 +2 
INT: 16 +3 
WIS: 12 +1 
CHA: 10 +0 

Initiative: 12(8dex +4 imp ini) 
AC: 31 (10 + 9armor + 6shield + 6dex) 
HP: 6+14d6+30 = 91
(2,6,5,4,4,2,1,2,5,2,5,3,2,5)


BaB: 11/6/1 
melee: 11/6/1 = 11/6/1 + 0 
ranged: 19/14/9 = 11/6/1 + 8 

SAVES: 
fort: 8 = 5 + 2 (+ 3)
ref: 12 = 9 + 6 (+ 3)
will: 6 = 5 + 1 (+ 3)

Attacks:
+1 Flaming Keen Rapier: melee: +20/15/10 1d6+1+1d6 16-20/x2 


+5 mighty composite longbow 
Normal : +19/14/9, Damage 1d8+5/1d8+5 
Rapid Shot : +17/17/12/7, Damage 1d8+5/1d8+5/1d8+5/1d8+5 
Point Blank : +20/15/10, Damage 1d8+6/1d8+6/1d8+6 
Point Blank Rapid : +18/18/13/8, 1d8+6/1d8+6/1d8+6/1d8+6 

Skills: 198 skill points
Bluff: 7(7+0)
Decipher Script: 10(7+3)
Disable Device: 23(18+3+2)
Disguise: 6(6+0)
Escape Artist: 25(18+8-1)
Gather Information: 9(9+0)
Hide: 25(35)(18+8(+10)-1)  
Listen: 19(18+1+2)
Move Silently: 35(18+8+10-1) 
Open Lock: 26(18+8+2)
Search: 23(18+3+2)
Spot: 11(8+1+2)
Tumble: 25(18+8-1) 
Use Magic Device: 8(8+0)

Feats and special abilities: 
Weapon finesse rapier 
precise shot 
rapid shot 
point blank 
quickdraw 
improved initiative 
evasion
uncanny dodge (keep dex to ac, can’t be flanked, +2 vs traps
improved evasion 
+8d6 sneak attack 
lowlight vision 

Items: 
+5 mithral shirt 					 
+5 buckler 					
+5 mighty composite longbow 	
+1 keen flaming rapier
Gloves of dex +6
Ioun stone deep red (+2dex)
Quiver of Elhonna 		 
Cloak of Resistance +3* (first action in battle is changing claoks) Boots of elvenkind				
Cloak of elvenkind (worn during scouting)	
Heward's Handy Haversack 			
Googles of night*
Ring of feather falling				 
500 arrows (450 in HHH)		   	  
2 potions of haste*             
3 potions of cure serious wounds*         
1 potions of romove disease*                       
1 potion of elemtal protection (fire)*
1 potion of elemtal protection (elec)*
50ft of slik rope					    
Bedroll and tent
Masterwork thievetools
Royal outfit
1 gem, blue diamond (500pp)
3 gems, black opal (100pp each)
4 gems, black pearl (500gc each)

items with * are in HHH	
659 gp 9sp left


----------



## Rino (Jun 17, 2003)

triple post


----------



## Rino (Jun 17, 2003)

triple post, part 2


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 17, 2003)

Time to start reading:Dragon Mountain - in character forum


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 17, 2003)

*Shadowdancer info*

OGL Shadowdancer description included:


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 17, 2003)

Snowtiger - I think we are going to moving to 3.5 eventually, and I heard that the 3.5 Ranger is a little stronger. If you want to use those rules, let me know.  Either way is fine.

GE


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 17, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *Snowtiger - I think we are going to moving to 3.5 eventually, and I heard that the 3.5 Ranger is a little stronger. If you want to use those rules, let me know.  Either way is fine.
> 
> GE *



Ok. I'll take a peek at the 3.5 revisions forum/thread. Thanks. 
Also, I'll stick the Hit dice on the sheet in a bit. Gotta figure how to cut and paste from pcgen.
Otherwise, does Argon look ok? I've never done a 15th level before. 
Argon is "at the store" buying equipment right now. Is 160k the right amount of starting gold?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 17, 2003)

ok, i up dated my characters equipment, i'll get the back ground up tonight/tomarrow and that should do it.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 17, 2003)

ST - 160K is correct.  I hadn't originally planned on using orc and beholders in this campaign too much, but I can throw them in for ya 

I'd like to ask everyone to double check each other's characters just to make sure I don't miss anything.

GE


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 17, 2003)

Ok. Updated Argon has been posted. I did look at the 3.5 rules and applied them to the character. Let me know if it still looks ok.  What would be a better replacement for the Orcs and Beholders? Black dragons?


----------



## Uriel (Jun 18, 2003)

Fnishing character...
Does anyone have a link to the 3.5 Bard? I saw it posted somewhere...Grr
Diff spell list as I recall.

I thought the DMG had 200,000 GP for equip. Maybe Im crazy.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 18, 2003)

Snowtiger - looks good.  your chosen enemies are fine.  

We'll continue in the bar until we get everyone closer to finished. I am going to make a list of the remaining items for each of you and then we're ready to go.

Unless anyone has any problem with it, you are all in the bar together and you all know each other and have traveled together before.  So, I am assuming everyone is okay with that.

Uriel - 160 K for equipment
           10K in cash or equiv.
          30K in stuff which I'll give you.

Happy PC Generating


GE


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 18, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *Snowtiger - looks good.  your chosen enemies are fine.
> 
> We'll continue in the bar until we get everyone closer to finished. I am going to make a list of the remaining items for each of you and then we're ready to go.
> 
> ...



GE: Are we supposed to keep back 40k (10+30) out of the 160k (leaving 120k to spend) or only 10K out of the 160K (leaving 150k to spend)?


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 18, 2003)

spend 160K

you will have an additional 10K cash or equiv and another 30K in stuff I will assign.  It will all total 200K

GE


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 18, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *spend 160K
> 
> you will have an additional 10K cash or equiv and another 30K in stuff I will assign.  It will all total 200K
> 
> GE *



Ah. Ok, I can accomplish that.  Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 18, 2003)

Uriel- there is a 3.5 revisions thread with some of the info you want.  I don't know how to link it, so here is a cut and paste of some helpful stuff

. Bards get 6 skill points per level, no longer suffer from arcane spell failure in light armor (but not Shields, Medium Armor, or Heavy Armor, and only with regard to Bard spells), and have increased musical abilities (3.5 Bard Songs are Countersong, Fascinate, Inspire Courage (give +1 on Atk and Damage and +1 vs Charm and Fear spells; increase by +1 at 8th level and every 6 levels thereafter), Inspire Competence, Suggestion, Inspire Greatness, Song of Freedom, Inspire Heroics, and Mass Suggestion. Song of Freedom is the equivalent of a Break Enchantments spell that he cannot target himself with. Inspire Heroics gives 1 Target +1/3 levels over 15th +4 on all Saves and +4 AC. Mass Suggestions uses the suggestion effect on every creature that he already has fascinated. Perform Ranks required are: Countersong: 3, Fascinate: 3, Inspire Courage: 3, Inspire Competence: 3, Suggestion: 6th Level and 9, Inspire Greatness: 9th Level and 12, Song of Freedom: 12th Level and 15, Inspire Heroics 15th level and 18; Mass Suggestion: 18th Level and 21). Bards swap spells at 5th level and every 3 levels thereafter.

Spell list: 
0-LEVEL BARD SPELLS (CANTRIPS): Dancing Lights, Daze , Detect Magic , Flare , Ghost Sound, Know Direction , Light , Lullaby , Mage Hand , Mending , Message, Open/Close , Prestidigitation , Read Magic , Resistance , Summon Instrument

1st-LEVEL BARD SPELLS: Alarm, Animate Rope, Cause Fear , Charm Person 
Comprehend Languages, Cure Light Wounds , Detect Secret Doors , Disguise Self , Erase 
Expeditious Retreat , Feather Fall , Grease , Hypnotism , Identify , Lesser Confusion, Magic Mouth , Nystul's Magic Aura, Obscure Object, Remove Fear, Silent Image , Sleep , Summon Monster I , Tasha's, Hideous Laughter, Undetectable Alignment, Unseen Servant , Ventriloquism 

2nd-LEVEL BARD SPELLS: Alter Self, Animal Messenger , Animal Trance , Blindness/Deafness , Blur , Calm Emotions, Cat's Grace , Cure Moderate Wounds , Darkness , Daze Monster , Delay Poison , Detect, Thoughts , Eagle's Splendor, Enthrall , Fox's Cunning, Glitterdust , Heroism , Hold Person , Hypnotic, Pattern , Invisibility , Locate Object , Magic Mouth , Minor Image , Mirror Image , Misdirection , Pyrotechnics , Rage , Scare , Shatter , Silence , Sound Burst , Suggestion , Summon Monster II , Summon, Swarm , Tongues , Whispering Wind 

3rd-LEVEL BARD SPELLS: Blink , Charm Monster , Clairaudience/Clairvoyance , Confusion , Crushing Despair, Cure Serious Wounds , Dispel Magic , Displacement , Fear , Gaseous Form 
Geas, Lesser ,Glibness, Good Hope, Haste , Illusory Script , Invisibility Sphere , Leomund's Tiny Hut , Major Image , Phantom Steed , Remove Curse , Scrying , Sculpt Sound , Secret Page See Invisiblity, Sepia, Snake Sigil, Slow, Speak with Animals , Summon Monster III 

4th-LEVEL BARD SPELLS: Break Enchantment, Cure Critical Wounds, Detect Scrying , Dimension Door , Dominate Person , Freedom of Movement , Hallucinatory Terrain, Hold Monster , Invisibility, Greater , Legend Lore , Leomund's Secure Shelter , Locate Creature , Modify Memory , Neutralize Poison , Rainbow Pattern , Shadow Conjuration, Shout , Speak with Plants, Summon Monster IV, Zone of Silence

5th-LEVEL BARD SPELLS: Cure Light Wounds, Mass; Dispel Magic, Greater ; Dream ; False Vision ; Heroism, Greater; Mind Fog ; Mirage Arcana ; Mislead ; Nightmare ; Persistent Image ; Seeming; Shadow; Evocation; Shadow Walk; Suggestion, Mass; Summon Monster V 

6th-LEVEL BARD SPELLS: Analyze Dweomer; Animate Object; Cat's Grace, Mass; Charm Monster, Mass ; Cure Moderate Wounds, Mass; Eagle's Splendor, Mass; Eyebite; Find the Path; Fox's Cunning, Mass ; Geas/Quest ; Heroes' Feast; Otto's Irresistible Dance ; Permanent Image ; Programmed Image ; Project Image ; Scrying, Greater; Shout, Greater; Summon Monster VI; Sympathetic Vibration; Veil

Bard Starting Weapons: All Simple + Longsword, Rapier, Sap, Short Sword, Shortbow, and whip.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 18, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *spend 160K
> 
> you will have an additional 10K cash or equiv and another 30K in stuff I will assign.  It will all total 200K
> 
> GE *




Ok. I'm ready.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 18, 2003)

Snow tiger, is ther any chance you can use a diffent color font? That purple you're useing is damn near impossible to read.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 18, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Snow tiger, is ther any chance you can use a diffent color font? That purple you're useing is damn near impossible to read. *



Sure. I guess it just depends on your chosen color scheme. I can read it fine. What scheme are you using? I'll swap to whatever everyone else is using.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 18, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Snow tiger, is ther any chance you can use a diffent color font? That purple you're useing is damn near impossible to read. *



Sure. I guess it just depends on your chosen color scheme. I can read it fine. What scheme are you using? I'll swap to whatever everyone else is using.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm using the default color scheme.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 18, 2003)

*Character Lineup - 2003-06-20*


```
[COLOR=orangered]
Current Character Lineup - 2003-06-20

Sollir    - Demitri   - Human    - AL LN - Diviner7/DivineOracle8
Sir Osis  - [URL=http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=947487#post947487]Vanger[/URL]    - Dwarf    - AL LG - Fighter7/DwarvenDefender8
Calim     - [URL=http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=953515#post953515]Jeffrey[/URL]   - Human    - AL LG - Cleric15
DM Matt   - [URL=http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=955569#post955569]Rimathil[/URL]  - Wood Elf - AL TN - Druid15
Snowtiger - [URL=http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=952783#post952783]Argon[/URL]     - Grey Elf - AL CG - Ranger7/ShadowDancer8
Someone   - [URL=http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=953143#post953143]Telustiel[/URL] - Half Elf - AL LN -  Fighter2/Transmuter5/SpellSword8
Rino      - [URL=http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=954430#post954430]Rino[/URL]      - Moon Elf - AL TN - Rogue15
Uriel     - [URL=http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=954216#post954216]Naglfar[/URL]   - Gnome    - AL CG - Bard15
Argent    - [URL=http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=952903#post952903]Argent[/URL]    - High Elf - AL CG - Bard7/HolyLiberator8


Alternates:

Schaff - Fighter/Archer
Jemal  - Arcane Archer
Keia   - Archer / Psion
Thels  - Cleric or Paladin
[/COLOR]
```


----------



## Someone (Jun 18, 2003)

Seems ok. Now that we know each other´s characters we can discuss some basic strategies -and soon since the DM suggested that combat could come quickly-

BTW, the spellsword channel spell class feature is somewhat better than I thought at first.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 18, 2003)

Someone said:
			
		

> *Seems ok. Now that we know each other´s characters we can discuss some basic strategies -and soon since the DM suggested that combat could come quickly-
> 
> BTW, the spellsword channel spell class feature is somewhat better than I thought at first. *




Could you post the Spellsword class here? Or did you already and I missed it?


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 18, 2003)

GE: For the purposes of using Druid-like Ranger abilities, they indicate that the Ranger's effective Druid level is one-half (1/2) the Ranger's level. My question: My Ranger level is 7. Do I round down to 7/2=3 or do I round up 7/2=4? Thanks!


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 18, 2003)

Druid level I think is rounded down.  Check the the rules forum; I could be wrong.

GE


----------



## Someone (Jun 18, 2003)

Snowtiger said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Could you post the Spellsword class here? Or did you already and I missed it?  *




I did. The class features are outlined in the second page, but I could post it entirely for ease of reference.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 18, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *Druid level I think is rounded down.  Check the the rules forum; I could be wrong.
> 
> GE *



Ok. Had not looked there. Still discovering stuff here on Enworld.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 18, 2003)

Someone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I did. The class features are outlined in the second page, but I could post it entirely for ease of reference. *



That would be awesome. You could post it as an attachment so as not to be too big in the thread if you wish.


----------



## Someone (Jun 18, 2003)

Ok, here´s it:


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 19, 2003)

Just waiting for the first posts from UFOH and Sollir before moving the plot along.  Your  characters look good.

Here are some things the party collected the last time you were together but you have pooled together and now need to be divided among you.

Ring of Warmth - 2100 GP
Rope of Entanglement - 21,000

Scrolls of : (6750)
Persistent Image
Shadow Evocation
Feeblemind
Transmute rock to mud
Wall of Iron
Teleport

Staff of Frost : 70,000

Gloves o Dex +2 (4000)

Ioun Stone (Pearly White Spindle) 20,000

Periapt of Wisdom +6 (36000)

+ 1 sword elemental bane (18,000)

Potions
Heroism
Oil of Slipperiness
Truth x2
Protection from elements (sonic)
Darkvision
Love
Cure Serious Wounds x5
Tongues
Lessor Restoration x2
Invisibility
Gaseous Form
Blur

Divine Scrolls
Break Enchantment
Ice Storm
Flame Strike
Dispel Evil
Righteous Might
Cure Critical Wounds

You guys can decide who gets what.  You can keep these and use them, trade them, forget about them.  I know that you will all have plenty of magic when the time comes!  That being said, if there is any item that you have always wanted to play with, let me know.  This game is about enjoying yourself.  Just remember that any outlandish requests may be granted and you may just have to take the item you want from your enemies  

Mwuhaha...Mwuhaha...Mwuhahahahahahahahah 

GE


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 19, 2003)

Can anyone else use the Staff of Frost?

Edit-Although if not, my character would be glad to take it if the party entrusted it to him   I'm thinking that my character hasn't traveled with the group before, though.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 19, 2003)

Edited the Character lineup on Page 5 to add Alignments.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 19, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *
> ...
> 
> Here are some things the party collected the last time you were together but you have pooled together and now need to be divided among you.
> ...




I could use these things if nobody else wishes to lay claim to them.

I think that's fine, Sollir. Check with the other 'casters though.


----------



## Keia (Jun 19, 2003)

GE,

I'm working on my character, but I wasn't planning on posting it for several days yet (not till after 25th, too busy).  Is that okay?  I figured it wouldn't be too much trouble being an alternate and all.

Keia


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 19, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *GE,
> 
> I'm working on my character, but I wasn't planning on posting it for several days yet (not till after 25th, too busy).  Is that okay?  I figured it wouldn't be too much trouble being an alternate and all.
> 
> Keia *




That is fine.  I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 19, 2003)

I'd kinda like the periapt of Wis, particularly if  it will let me trade in the one I had listed anyway for other things, such as a ring of invisibility to use when fighting with summoned and buffed monsters.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 19, 2003)

I'd kinda like the periapt of Wis, particularly if  it will let me trade in the one I had listed anyway for other things, such as a ring of invisibility to use when fighting using summoned and buffed monsters.


----------



## Someone (Jun 19, 2003)

I like the ring of wamth and the first three arcane scrolls (persistent image, feeblemind, shadow evocation), so Telustiel will take them if none opposes. He can´t use the scroll of Wall of Iron, already can Teleport and have a scroll of Transmute rock to mud.

DM_Mat, you could give the periapt you already have to one with poor Will saves.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 19, 2003)

*OW OW OW!*

Ok already I'll play. stop twisting my arm. And you Uriel... I thought better of you. A voodoo doll... Really now was that needed?

Looks like there is a decent group formed. and I have never played a Monk. Prehaps that's what I'll play. but give me a day to come up with a Monk worthy of myself. (so are there Goblin Monks?)
Actualy.. looking at the revised group. Your' fighter type heavy. I'll think of something.


----------



## Someone (Jun 19, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ioun Stone (Pearly White Spindle) 20,000
> 
> *




I didn´t noticed that. I´d like to keep it too, if nobody says anything.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 19, 2003)

*Moving Along*

At this point I would like to get everyone's PC into the Rogue's Gallery Thread and if you all wouldn't mind double checking everyone's PC that would help me.  I always seem to miss something.

UFOH and Argent.  As soon as you are done with your characters I will write you into the group.

GE


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Moving Along*



			
				GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *At this point I would like to get everyone's PC into the Rogue's Gallery Thread...
> ...
> GE *




Ok. Done: ARGON


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 19, 2003)

*Here I am!*

Argent

High Elf Bard- Holy Liberator (7/8)
Chaotic Good

Str: 11
Dex: 16
Con: 11
Int: 13
Wis: 14
Cha: 17 (21 with magic item)

Initiative: +7 (+3 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
AC: , 
Hit Points: 

BAB: +14
Melee: +16
Fort: +11 (+16 with magic items)
Ref: +13 (+15 with magic items)
Will: +16 (+21 with magic items)

Skills:
Diplomacy: 18/ +21 (+23 with magic item)
Gather Information: 10/+13 (+15 with magic item)
Perform-Singing: 14/ +17 (+19 with magic item)
Intimidate: 8/+11 (+13 with magic item)
Concentration: 10/+10
Sense Motive: 10/+12

Feats: 
Iron Will 
Weapon finesse: Rapier
Dodge
Mobility
Spring Attack
Improved Initiative

Class Abilities:
Bardic Knowledge: +8
Detect Evil at will
Divine Grace (+3 saves)
Smite evil
Celestial Companion (Owl: Champion)
Turn undead as a 6th level cleric (10th level with item)

Bard Spells: 
Level (Cast per day/Known)
0 3/6
1st 4/4
2nd 3 /4
3rd 1 /2

Holy Liberator spells:
1st 3
2nd 2
3rd 1
4th 1

Equipment:
(Basic list. Not done shopping yet)
Circlet of Charisma +4 (16,000gp)
+3 Mitheral Chain Mail (10,100gp)
+2 Mitheral Large Shield (5,020gp)
+3 Rapier (18,230gp)
Ring of Resistance +3 (9000gp)
Carpet of Flying (18,000gp) <3’X5’/ cap:300#/ 210’ move/ weight 5#>
Heward’s Handy Haversack (2000gp)
Amulet of Undead Turning (11,000gp)
Horn of Goodness (6,000)
Total: 95,350 GP.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 19, 2003)

Argent - UFOH is playing a bard 15 (gnome, I think).  This could get REALLY good.  If I thought a 2 cleric party in the Dungeon was good, the two of you as bardic types is the only thing I can think of better...except for two kender of course 

(No, there are no Kender in this game...anywhere! )

GE


----------



## Someone (Jun 19, 2003)

Character posted in Roges Gallery.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 19, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *Argent - UFOH is playing a bard 15 (gnome, I think).  This could get REALLY good.  If I thought a 2 cleric party in the Dungeon was good, the two of you as bardic types is the only thing I can think of better...except for two kender of course
> 
> (No, there are no Kender in this game...anywhere! )
> 
> GE *



If we take "cooperative spell" would be be a 2 man band?

It's funny I saw that UFoH was thinking Bard/Paladin which cannot be done (alignment issues). but the Holy Liberator is a Chaotic good version of the Paladin and I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 19, 2003)

I'll take the gauntlets of dex.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 20, 2003)

GE, I hope 'invented items are ok, as long as they follow the restrictions. 
Example Violin that adds to Perform +10, like Elven Boots +10 to Move Silently, 2,000 etc...

If such things are not ok, let me know and I'll edit him.


The 'Necklace of the Masters' follows the rules in the DMG, bonusX20, the rules don't penalize for multiple skills (Vesy of Escape has 2 different skills), as far as I know. If anyone knows otherwise, please let me know. Thanks.

...and bringing up the rear....

Naglfar Grivaldr, Gnome Bard 15


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 20, 2003)

That's fine.  I am just trying to keep things balanced.  I'll take a look but the stuff you mentioned looks ok.

GE


----------



## Uriel (Jun 20, 2003)

Added Alignment (CG), changed out one spell, added/changed some minor non-magical gear.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 20, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Will probably need an edit... *



What is your alignment?


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 20, 2003)

Do all the PCs feel acquainted enough to hit the road?  Are we ready to continue???

I'm ready when you are.  I don't mean to push the plot, but I know that some PBP games stall and I see no need for that here 

GE


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 20, 2003)

Ready to Roll!


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 20, 2003)

Edited Argon. Added Animal companion and Shadow companions (2).


----------



## Someone (Jun 20, 2003)

Yes, let´s move. It´s true that a lot of games stall in the first tavern; I´ve been in some of these.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 20, 2003)

Alignment is Chaotic Good, thanks for catching that snowtiger. 



Ready to roll


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 20, 2003)

Updated the Character Lineup. You can find it: HERE


----------



## Uriel (Jun 20, 2003)

Final Version in Rogue's Gallery...good thing I have that Belt of many pockets, I have a lot of little instruments...now where's my Harmonica?

Switched a few spells/items now that I found my (formerly MIA) Magic of Faerun book...it was hiding under a box of miniatures).


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 20, 2003)

Updated the Character Lineup.
Added hotlinks for characters that have been posted to Rogue's Gallery.
You can see the Character Lineup: HERE


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 20, 2003)

*Very Cool.*



			
				Snowtiger said:
			
		

> *Updated the Character Lineup.
> Added hotlinks for characters that have been posted to Rogue's Gallery.
> You can see the Character Lineup: HERE *




But maybe someone need a life. That took way to much time on your part!

But still Very Cool.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 20, 2003)

That's what happens when you're at home, sick, bored silly, waiting for the doctor to call.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 20, 2003)

Snowtiger said:
			
		

> *That's what happens when you're at home, sick, bored silly, waiting for the doctor to call.  *



Sorry to hear your sick. I'll send down some healing light from Orcus. That should take care of you!


----------



## Someone (Jun 20, 2003)

Seems as if everyone´s moving to 3.5 already! 

Talking about that, it seems that the Eldritch Knight that will appear in the revised DMG fits my character concept more precisely than the Spellsword, so I´d like to move to it as soon as I download the SRD; that will mean to revise the character a bit -he´ll certainly lose the channel spell and spellsword cache features, and most certainly gain levels as spellcaster-


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 20, 2003)

Moving to the Eldrich knight when it comes out is certainly possible; I don't want to say yes until I have seen it, but a big part of this is making sure you guys enjoy yourselves, too!

Next major post to follow shortly.

GE


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 20, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *Moving to the Eldrich knight when it comes out is certainly possible; I don't want to say yes until I have seen it, but a big part of this is making sure you guys enjoy yourselves, too!
> 
> Next major post to follow shortly.
> 
> GE *



Well I'm having a blast! Uriel and me as bards! LOL this just gets better.

I can't wait until we're around a camp fire and we start playing "dueling Mandolines" (squeal like an Orc for me!)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 21, 2003)

I have decide that I want a Celestial Wolf for my companion... is this OK? While working on the Owl I found that he was worthless.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 21, 2003)

Argent - wolf is fine,  we'll rp its entrance soon and...OOOIEEEEW (best orc impersonation)

GE


----------



## Someone (Jun 21, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> I can't wait until we're around a camp fire and we start playing "dueling Mandolines" (squeal like an Orc for me!) *




Just be careful, they are fragile.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 21, 2003)

Rino:

On your char you have..

+5 mighty composite longbow
Normal : +19/14/9, Damage 1d8+5/1d8+5 
Rapid Shot : +17/17/12/7, Damage 1d8+5/1d8+5/1d8+5/1d8+5 
Point Blank : +20/15/10, Damage 1d8+6/1d8+6/1d8+6 
Point Blank Rapid : +18/18/13/8, 1d8+6/1d8+6/1d8+6/1d8+6 

But you have STR of 10 (+0).. that means you don't get the+5 damage part of the "+5 Mighty" you bought, right? See Page 113, PHB.

Sorry for noticing.


----------



## Someone (Jun 21, 2003)

But if you leave the "mighty" out of there the numbers just add up. Maybe the mighty part is a leftover from a previous, stronger draft.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 21, 2003)

*Action questions.*



			
				Argent said:
			
		

> *
> If you only make 1 attack, yes. *




For my character using 2 weapon fighting, I normally get movement plus 3-primary hand attacks and 2-off hand attacks. So in this situation I am turning it around to be my 5 attacks and the move-equivalent action. Yes? Sorry. Been awhile since I've done this.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 22, 2003)

5 attacks, I believe, would be a full round action not a standard action.

Next post to come soon

GE


----------



## Snowtiger (Jun 22, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *5 attacks, I believe, would be a full round action not a standard action.
> 
> Next post to come soon
> 
> GE *



Ok. Altered my actions to single weapon attack (3) + move-equiv.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 22, 2003)

Well...the combat I thought would last 4-5 rounds lasted less than 2... 

*warning, sarcasm* I promise to do better next time */sarcasm*  

The spell casters sure seemed to do well!  

At this point I need memorized spells from everyone for whom that would be applicable.

GE


----------



## Someone (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, they seemed to be a bunch of low level grunts (relatively speaking) without defense against magic, so the outcome shouldn´t surprise you.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 22, 2003)

EDIT: Never Mind....


----------



## Rino (Jun 22, 2003)

Snowtiger said:
			
		

> *Rino:
> 
> On your char you have..
> 
> ...




thx for noticing, it's a magical 5+ comp LB (i'm used to chars with a str mod above 0)


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 22, 2003)

Sorry i fell behind, been very sick the last few days.  I should be getting back on the ball now though.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 23, 2003)

SOol- Glad you feel better!

GE


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 23, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *You search around the the bodies and you find a campsite farther away in the woods.  It seems relatively easy to find.  There you find various mundane camping equipment in disrepair and of little value.  It looks as if they had been here for a couple of days.  Their tracks lead to the ambush site.  You find in their site the only of value is 89 gold coins, 111 silver coins and 16 horses.  You see sleeping gear for 18 people.
> 
> GE *




Since they didnt have ay magical weapons, doesnt my Water Elemental DR 10/+1 work?  That should negate most of the damage they dealt me...

EDIT: Oh ,right, i didnt turn until after the damage was done.  From now on I definately will be traveling in WE form...


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 23, 2003)

DMM - you got it right.  I think you get some of the damage healed when you turn, don't you?

GE


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 24, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *DMM - you got it right.  I think you get some of the damage healed when you turn, don't you?
> 
> GE *




Well, since WS is based on the 3.5e polymorph, I don't.  Since its an uneventful night though I will just say that I healed myself with my own spells up to full.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 25, 2003)

UFOH - One pixie on a wolf for you 

Just waiting for the group to decide on a course of action.

GE


----------



## Uriel (Jun 25, 2003)

What's a Pixie NPC ecl?

I can get a Level 10 equiv.
Savage Species says 5ECL, but I think that's for a PC. Seems like the DMG had NPCs at a lower rate or some such.As well, how many stat points for the build?
I used 28, let me know if that is too much/little.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 25, 2003)

ECL 5 is fine unless we can find some other difinitive source.  28 point buy is fine with accompanying NPC gear.  

BTW is Sollir still around???

GE


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 25, 2003)

ECL 5 is fine unless we can find some other difinitive source.  28 point buy is fine with accompanying NPC gear.  

BTW is Sollir still around???

GE


----------



## Someone (Jun 28, 2003)

Hmmm... The Pinning Mob tactic. A couple minor rules mistakes I noticed: 

-The melee touch attack provokes an attack of opportunity. Not really a mistake, since we didn´t have our weapons drawn and none have Improved Unarmed Strike. 

- The opposed grapple check is an attack roll, adjusted by size, not a strenght check. (watching at the numbers, I assume I´ve lost it, however) You were following the rules for trip attacks, they are very similar, I myself confounded them once too.

- When you lose the initial grapple check you are in a grapple, not automatically pinned. If the attacker has iterative attacks, can make another grapple check to pin you, though, or to deal unarmed damage.

When making my post, I assume thus I´m grappled but not pinned. (But being grappled or pinned is irrelevant to the actions I´m taking)


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 28, 2003)

NM, I'm wrong.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 28, 2003)

I did allow for AoO's from you guys (some succeeded and some did not.  I will assume you guys are grappled, not pinned yet.)

I think when you cast a spell while grappling you still provoke AoO's from the bad guys, right?

I'll have time to post later today after I have looked at the book.

DM_Matt:  Do you have means to haste yourself?  and where do I find the monster you wildshaped into (which book).  It looks pretty nasty  

Argent- how fast does that carpet move?

lastly it would be helpful for me if at the end of your post you could list any effects that I need to know about for combat and you current AC/HP along with whatever attack roles you are using.  Just makes things faster for me.

Good Luck with the fight...Mwaahahhhahhahaahhaahh

GE


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 28, 2003)

last thing...It would be great if spellcasters could put their currently memorized spells on a post by itself in RG.  We'll keep moving forward, but it would be helpful for me to see it broken out like that.

GE


----------



## Someone (Jun 28, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *
> I think when you cast a spell while grappling you still provoke AoO's from the bad guys, right?
> 
> *




Hmmm... good call, never thought on it (the effects of being grappled are already pretty nasty for spellcasters, but Telustiel can automatically cast defensively without chance of failure.

I´m putting Telustiel´s current prepared spells as you request. Spells within [] have been already cast; I´ll warn when the list  changes.


----------



## Someone (Jun 28, 2003)

By the way, GE, Would you be more comfortable if we limit ourselves to core spells and monsters? I´m trying to do that myself, and I think it´s not fair to draw things from books you don´t have.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 28, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *
> DM_Matt:  Do you have means to haste yourself?  and where do I find the monster you wildshaped into (which book).  It looks pretty nasty
> GE *




That big boy is in the Fiend Folio.  He's pretty much like a Roper Trent.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 28, 2003)

Someone said:
			
		

> *By the way, GE, Would you be more comfortable if we limit ourselves to core spells and monsters? I´m trying to do that myself, and I think it´s not fair to draw things from books you don´t have. *




Yes, Please.  Anything else I'd like to check first.  I'm cool with the everything for this fight, but in the future it will be easier for me if everything is core, or at least pre-checked.  Thanks for bringing it up Someone!

GE


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 28, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes, Please.  Anything else I'd like to check first.  I'm cool with the everything for this fight, but in the future it will be easier for me if everything is core, or at least pre-checked.  Thanks for bringing it up Someone!
> 
> GE *




Ok, then in that case I'll finish up my spell list and submit it, and try to compile my extra wild shape forms, too.  Mostly, the ws's are just from the expanded lists of Dinosaurs, Dire, and Legendary animals with the occasional carniverous plant added.  Pretty much everything will be from the MM2 and the additional animals in Masters of the Wild, with a couple perhaps from the fiend folio.

Spells will come primarily from Mag. of Faerun and Masters of the Wild.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 29, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ok, then in that case I'll finish up my spell list and submit it, and try to compile my extra wild shape forms, too.  Mostly, the ws's are just from the expanded lists of Dinosaurs, Dire, and Legendary animals with the occasional carniverous plant added.  Pretty much everything will be from the MM2 and the additional animals in Masters of the Wild, with a couple perhaps from the fiend folio.
> 
> Spells will come primarily from Mag. of Faerun and Masters of the Wild. *




DM_Matt - I don't have any of those books, or have access to them.  I hate to be a pain, but if you could pick the most important stuff for your character from those sources and email me or post them so I can look at them...sorry, just want to keep it balanced and I don't know how to do so with info I don't have for the baddies

GE


----------



## Uriel (Jun 29, 2003)

My Spells are always the same, GE. Bard and all of that...


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 29, 2003)

GoldenEagle said:
			
		

> *
> 
> DM_Matt - I don't have any of those books, or have access to them.  I hate to be a pain, but if you could pick the most important stuff for your character from those sources and email me or post them so I can look at them...sorry, just want to keep it balanced and I don't know how to do so with info I don't have for the baddies
> 
> GE *




I intended to...I was just saying what to expect.


----------



## Someone (Jun 29, 2003)

> _From the IC thread_
> *OOC: The SRD says what you can do while grappling and that list does not say that you can cast spells while grappling; however it doesn't say you can't either. Thought in OOC Thread. For this round it CAN be done as that is what I assumed for a verbal only if grappled not pinned, but...thoughts.
> *




-*From the PHB, page 151, bottom: Grappling or Pinned:* The only spells you can cast while grappling or pinned are those without somatic components and whose material components (if any) you have in hand. Even so, you must make a concentration check (DC 20+the level of the spell you´re casting) or lose the spell.

-*In the page 137 of the PHB, bottom (other grappling options)* says the same but expands it saying that spells that require precise actions, like drawing a circle of powered silver, are also impossible to cast while grappled.

For attacks of opportunity on Telustiel because of spellcasting, note that I´m going to cast _always_ defensively, it´s impossible for me to fail.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jun 29, 2003)

Someone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> -From the PHB, page 151, bottom: Grappling or Pinned: The only spells you can cast while grappling or pinned are those without somatic components and whose material components (if any) you have in hand. Even so, you must make a concentration check (DC 20+the level of the spell you´re casting) or lose the spell.
> 
> ...




Cool...that is what I was looking for.  Problem solved


----------



## DM_Matt (Jun 30, 2003)

Someone said:
			
		

> *
> For attacks of opportunity on Telustiel because of spellcasting, note that I´m going to cast always defensively, it´s impossible for me to fail. *




Don't you still fail on a one?  I don't think that you can take 10 on that...

GE: Me too.


----------



## Someone (Jun 30, 2003)

The only rolls I´m aware that have automatic succes and failure are attack rolls and saving throws. 

Imagine thore rules applied to skills checks (I rolled a 20! I jump to the moon!)


----------



## Calim (Jul 1, 2003)

Jeffs spells

Spells Prepared (Clr 6/7/7/7/6/5/4/3/2): 0 - Cure Minor Wounds x3, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light; 1st - Bless, Comprehend Languages, Detect Evil, Divine Favor, Magic Weapon (d), Protection from Evil, Sanctuary, Shield of Faith; 2nd - Augury, Bull's Strength, Endurance, Hold Person, Lesser Restoration x2, Remove Paralysis, Spiritual Weapon (d); 3rd - Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Magic Vestment (d), Prayer, Remove Blindness/Deafness, Searing Light x3; 4th - Air Walk, Divination, Divine Power (d), Greater Magic Weapon, Sending x2, Status; 5th - Break Enchantment, Flame Strike (d), Flame Strike, Righteous Might, Slay Living, True Seeing; 6th - Blade Barrier (d), Blade Barrier x2, Heal, Wind Walk; 7th - Destruction x2, Disintegrate (d), Greater Restoration; 8th - Earthquake (d), Fire Storm x2.


----------



## Snowtiger (Jul 3, 2003)

Zhahn and Trixi

Melee Incorporeal touch +3 (1d6 Strength Damage (Su)).
Attacks ignore armor.
AC 13 (+2 Dex, +1 deflection).
Cannot be turned.
Always moves silently.
Create Spawn (Su): Any humanoid reduced to Strength 0 by a shadow becomes a shadow under the control of its killer within 1d4 rounds

Full Description:
Shadow companions (2): Zhahn and Trixi, Shadow companions;
 Undead (Incorporeal), Size M; CR5; HD 5d12 (32 hp); Init +2;
 Spd 30ft/40ft (fly,good);
 AL CG; AC 13 (+2 Dex, +1 deflection);
 Melee Incorporeal touch +3 (1d6 temporary Strength);
 Face/Reach 5 ft x 5 ft/5 ft;
 SA: Strength Damage (Su), Create Spawn (Su); SQ: Undead, incorporeal, +2 turn resistance; 
 SV Fort +1, Ref +3, Will +4; <<need to fix these to +2HD values>>
 Str -, Dex 14, Con -, Int 6, Wis_12, Cha 13;
 Skills: Hide +8, Intuit Direction +5, Listen +7, Spot +7; Dodge.

 Bonus tricks: Unlike a normal shadow, this shadow’s alignment matches that of the shadowdancer. The summoned shadow cannot be turned, rebuked, or commanded by any third party. This shadow serves as a companion to the shadowdancer and can communicate intelligibly with the shadowdancer.

 Shade traits: Strength Damage (Su): The touch of a shadow deals 1d6 points of temporary Strength damage to a living foe. A creature reduced to Strength 0 by a shadow dies; Create Spawn (Su): Any humanoid reduced to Strength 0 by a shadow becomes a shadow under the control of its killer within 1d4 rounds; Undead: Immune to mind-influencing effects, poison, sleep, paralysis, stunning, and disease. Not subject to critical hits, subdual damage, ability damage, energy drain, or death from massive damage; Incorporeal: Can be harmed only by other incorporeal creatures, +1 or better magic weapons, or magic, with a 50% chance to ignore any damage from a corporeal source. Can pass through solid objects at will, and own attacks pass through armor. Always moves silently.


----------

